# [SOLVED] I have a 5550dn that has a 13.01.00 error, Jam in tray 1



## Ashley8395 (May 31, 2011)

I currently have this error continuing even on shut down and back on. I cleaned and replaced all wheels. pulled image transfer unit out and cleaned all dust in and around unit. I pulled out the fuser unit and cleaned all around it. I pulled out tray 2 cleaned. There is no jams or papers stuck anywhere. It doesnt get far enough for there to be a paper jam. We did a cold reset and still has error. The machine is networked but jams even when we select config page.

What happens is when someone prints to printer usually drawer 2 or 3, the unit displays it is lifting tray 2 or 3 and then the error shows a jam in tray 1 (Manual Feed Tray). We found that if tray 1 has paper in it, then there is no error. However it will then only pull from tray 1 and no other tray.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ashley8395 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: I have a 5550dn that has a 13.01.00 error, Jam in tray 1*

Found the Solution, it was the paper sensor. It was dislodged, once we clipped it down into place the printer worked like new.


----------

